# Sak Report



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished Sak on the 1st-east end- around Mallard Island and over by Ft. Stevensons.Caught 4 on spinners(chartuese) and three on cranks(firetiger ripshad).It seemed to slow down quite a bit as the afternoon wore on.We started out drifting spinners,but I think if we would have started cranking to begin with we would have done a lot better.The size was 14 to 16 inches with one at 23 inches.It didn't seem like anyone was catching to many fish fast and feriously.Awsome day to be fishing none the less-then again everyday is.

I heard Deepwater and up into the Vanhook Arm the fishing is excellent with some serious size.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fished coming out of Beulah Saturday. 2 of us fished for a good chunk of the day. More of the same, lots of little ones. We caught 39 walleyes with most around 14 inches, the largest coming at 23 in.

For some reason we couldn't catch them anywhere other than 17-18 feet in our area. Used bottom bouncers with various rigs, most long and with ball barrel swivels...caught about an equal amount on crawlers and Gulp crawler and ran out of leeches.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I used to do very well trolling leadcore and reef runners this time of year out there.The first thing to do is look for the smelt.Once they are found let out 2-3 colors of leadcore and troll 1.7-2 mph.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I forgot to mention we got 8 of the fish trolling reef runners on planers.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Were you fishing suspended fish or shallow?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We were fishing deep, or at least where we were reading fish/baitfish on the Lowrance.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Fished the east end today.Cuaght 15 walleyes and a lot of skipjack.All on cranks in 14 to20 fow.Firetiger was the color of the day with mud minnow a close second


----------

